# [Creative] Was ist ein Crystalizer?



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

Hallo,

Ich muss ein großes Referat über Soundkarten halten.
Nun wollte ich wissen was genau die Funktion bzw. Technik von Creative macht.
Also der Crystalizer.


Danke


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

Wikipedia kennt die Antwort 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_Blaster_X-Fi#Crystalizer


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> Wikipedia kennt die Antwort
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sound_Blaster_X-Fi#Crystalizer


 
Haha, ja ... nun ja, im Englischen steht glaub mehr und ich wollte das auch mit eigenen Worten erklären können,
sprich auf deutsch^^...
Achja, für was ist denn der Braune Anschluss ? 
Versteh diese Übersetzung nicht ganz:

Brown/Dark Analog line level audio output for a special panning,'Right-to-left speaker'.
Spezielles Schwenken??

lg


----------



## mickythebeagle (9. April 2013)

Der 24-Bit-Crystalizer macht nichts anderes als die Soundqualität von Heruntergesampelten MP3s wieder stark aufzubohren.

Test: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

http://www.tomshardware.de/creative-x-fi-dreidimensionales-hoeren,testberichte-1171-4.html


----------



## Eiche (9. April 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Der 24-Bit-Crystalizer macht nichts anderes als die Soundqualität von Heruntergesampelten MP3s wieder stark aufzubohren.
> 
> Test: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi (Seite 4) - ComputerBase
> 
> Creative X-Fi: Dreidimensionales Hören - 24-Bit-Crystalizer - die Technologie im Hintergrund


 versuchen^^


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

Der Crystalizer soll theortisch die Dynamik erhöhen, kommt afaik aber auch mit einem Equalizerpreset daher.


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Der 24-Bit-Crystalizer macht nichts anderes als die Soundqualität von Heruntergesampelten MP3s wieder stark aufzubohren.



Mal ne Frage, was heißt aufbohren?
Hebt er nun die Frequenzen die Frequenzen die "veloren" scheinen an der Stelle wieder an?
Bezogen auf Equalizer Preset, ist es eine Loudness Funktion?

lg


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, was heißt aufbohren?
> Hebt er nun die Frequenzen die Frequenzen die "veloren" scheinen an der Stelle wieder an?
> Bezogen auf Equalizer Preset, ist es eine Loudness Funktion?
> 
> lg


 
Nicht unbedingt loudness, das ist nur EINE Art von EQ-Möglichkeiten. Du kannst einen Song auch "klarer" klingen lassen, wenn Du bestimmte Frequenzen anhebst und andere senkst. zB liegen Stimmen meist mit ihren charakteristischen Anteilen bei 1Khz und 4KHz, wenn Du das dann anhebst und im Bass vlt was wegnimmst, wird der Gesang "klarer" klingen. Oder Rauschen wiederum liegt bei sehr hohen KHz-Werten > 10Khz, wenn man das senkt, rauscht es weniger. Oder bass halt unter 100Hz, da kann es aber dann eben dumpf klingen, wenn man es überteibt. Es geht halt halt immer was anderes verloren, wenn Du das eine anhebst, und ab einer gewissen Grenze hört es sich dann auch nicht mehr besser an, sondern deutlich schlechter. Denn an sich sind die Songs so, wie sie ohne EQ sind, eigentlich perfekt abgemischt wie die Band es sich vorstellt, am EQ sollte man an sich nur wenig ändern, um es an seinen eigenen Geschmack anzupassen oder den Charakter einer Box etwas auszugleichen (zB meine Centerbox klingt bei den Mitten etwas schwächer als meine Frontboxen links+rechts, also hab ich im AV-Receiver beim Center einfach die Mitten etwas angehoben).


Mit "aufbohren" meint man halt dann, dass man bestimmte Frequenzen, die einem Song zu fehlen scheinen, anhebt, oder auch Rauschen wegnimmt. Das hängt aber auch vom Geschmack und Einsatzzweck ab, zB in einem Club, in den ich 1x im Monat gehe, betont der DJ gern die Mitten, da dann die Drums härter rüberkommen und die Melodie auch klarer zu hören ist - dafür ist dann der Bass in diesem Club NICHT magendurchdringend, es wummert nicht wie Hölle - beim Sub ist der DJ nämlich eher zurückhaltend. in nem anderen Club mit dem gleichem Musikgenre haut der DJ den Sub so rein, dass manche Songs - die schon die Band sehr basslastig produziert hat - nur noch ein dumpfes Gawabbel sind. Dafür klingen bassarme Songs wiederum plötzlich wie ein Clubremix des Originals, weil man im Bassbereich Dinge mitbekommt, die man im ersten Club nicht merkt 

Was jetzt genau der Cristalizer macht, weiß ich nicht. Denkbar wäre, dass er den Sound analysiert und Lücken bei den Frequenzen sieht und dort dann den Sound anhebt.


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

Na sollte der Crystalizer bei ordentlichen Wiedergabegeräten 200€ Front, 120 SW überhaupt aktiviert werden?
Die meiste Musik die ich habe ist von YouTube, liegt im MP4/FLAC Format vor.
Also das beste was YT zu bieten hatte.

lg


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Na sollte der Crystalizer bei ordentlichen Wiedergabegeräten 200€ Front, 120 SW überhaupt aktiviert werden?
> Die meiste Musik die ich habe ist von YouTube, liegt im MP4/FLAC Format vor.
> Also das beste was YT zu bieten hatte.
> 
> lg



ICH persönlich finde, dass man so einen Kram nicht braucht und WILL den auch gar nicht "verfälscht" haben, dh. selbst wenn das ein oder andere vlt "besser" klingt, will ich es lieber original hören. Es gibt aber sicher Leute, die es mit EQ oder Crystalizer oder so was viel besser finden als ohne, und so oder so auch egal welche Qualität bei der Musik vorliegt. 

Es gibt ja auch Leute, die ne Stereoanlage mit Standboxen für 2000€ haben und "trotzdem" noch nen Subwoofer für 400€ dazunehmen und den auf 80% einstellen, und andere drehen selbst ohne Sub den Bass was zurück, weil es denen völlig reicht. D.h. jeder sieht das anders, da kann man nicht sagen, was besser IST.


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

@Herboy 
Beim Crystalizer geht es primär wirklich darum die Dynamik zu erhöhen. Dabei werden aber afaik eben auch die Höhen und der Bass angehoben um Unzulänglichkeiten zu kaschieren.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Na sollte der Crystalizer bei ordentlichen  Wiedergabegeräten 200€ Front, 120 SW überhaupt aktiviert werden?


Probe hören!
Wenn dir die Musik so besser gefällt, aktiviere das Teil, ansonsten nicht.



Defenz0r schrieb:


> Die meiste Musik die ich habe ist von YouTube, liegt im MP4/FLAC Format vor.
> Also das beste was YT zu bieten hatte.


Mir wäre neu, das Youtube FLAC verwendet...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. April 2013)

Hörvermögen und Hörgewohnheiten kann man mit keinem Maß messen


----------



## Herbboy (9. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> @Herboy
> Beim Crystalizer geht es primär wirklich darum die Dynamik zu erhöhen. Dabei werden aber afaik eben auch die Höhen und der Bass angehoben um Unzulänglichkeiten zu kaschieren.


 so hab ich es mir auch gedacht. Es gibt aber sicher auch "Tools", die speziell bei MP3 "Frequenzlücken" anheben.


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

soth schrieb:


> @Herboy
> Beim Crystalizer geht es primär wirklich darum die Dynamik zu erhöhen. Dabei werden aber afaik eben auch die Höhen und der Bass angehoben um Unzulänglichkeiten zu kaschieren.


Ich lade die Videos in 1080P und konvertiere zu webm / flac.
Müsste doch korrekt sein für höchstmögliche Audio Qualität auf YouTube?
Wo bekomme ich eigentlich Musik in FLAC Qualität her bzw AUDIO CD Quali?
Außer YouTube streamt ja keiner, mitschneiden darf man ja ^^


----------



## soth (9. April 2013)

Soweit ich weiß wird von google alles in maximal 384kbps AAC codiert...


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

http://Music.google.com

isses das?
Streamen die nur ein Teil der Musik oder jeweils das ganze Stück?
Naja es gab ja mal SimFy die kosten ja jetzt aber was^^
Wenn man dort kein Vertrag braucht wärs ja ganz Okay, 
z.B zahlt man 10€ für 1 Monat und kann unbegrenzt downloaden?


----------



## WTSHNN (9. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> z.B zahlt man 10€ für 1 Monat und kann unbegrenzt downloaden?


 
Ja, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist die Musik nur "geliehen" so lange der Vertrag läuft.


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

WTSHNN schrieb:


> Ja, aber so wie ich das verstehe ist die Musik nur "geliehen" so lange der Vertrag läuft.


 
Ach was, zum Privatgebrauch kannst du Sie behalten.
Du kaufst ja keine Urheberrechte, sondern nur das Recht zur Nutzung (Privat)


----------



## WTSHNN (9. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ach was, zum Privatgebrauch kannst du Sie behalten.
> Du kaufst ja keine Urheberrechte, sondern nur das Recht zur Nutzung (Privat)


 
Ja, aber auch nur so lange, wie du zahlst! Die Musik ist im Offlinemodus nur eine bestimmte Zeit lang nutzbar und das auch nur mit der Player-App des Anbieters. Kopieren auf einen anderen Player geht dann z.B. nicht.


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

Das ist ja mal blöde...
Wie siehts eig. aus wenn man das Signal noch von der Soundkarte aufnimmt?


----------



## WTSHNN (9. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal blöde...
> Wie siehts eig. aus wenn man das Signal noch von der Soundkarte aufnimmt?


 
Das wäre natürlich möglich, auch wenn Simfy es möglicherweise nicht gestattet.


----------



## nfsgame (9. April 2013)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Na sollte der Crystalizer bei ordentlichen Wiedergabegeräten 200€ Front, 120 SW überhaupt aktiviert werden?
> Die meiste Musik die ich habe ist von YouTube, liegt im MP4/FLAC Format vor.
> Also das beste was YT zu bieten hatte.
> 
> lg


 
Aus mit dem Zeug. Loudness-Funktion ist schon recht nah an der Realität... Nutzloses Zeugs. Was einmal weg ist, kann kein noch so toller Algorithmus wieder "hinschreiben"...

@WTSHNN: Offiziell wird in der aktuellen Spotify- und Simfy-Version (eh die selbe Datenbank ) der Stereo-Mix gesperrt, das stimmt. Aber das lässt sich einfach umgehen, vorausgesetzt man weiß wie .


----------



## Defenz0r (9. April 2013)

Ja,
mit entsprechendem Wissen könnte das schon etwas werden^^
Je nach dem was man nimmt hat man ne schlechtere oder bessere Quelle.
Die Dauer ist aber bestimmt höher.

Aber gibts denn nichts wo ich 320 kbps bzw FLAC vergleichbare Musik mit ner Flatrate downloaden kann?
Oder merkt man den Unterschied zwischen 192kbps und 320kbps nicht??
Will die Musik danach halt behalten...


----------



## WTSHNN (9. April 2013)

nfsgame schrieb:


> @WTSHNN: Offiziell wird in der aktuellen Spotify- und Simfy-Version (eh die selbe Datenbank ) der Stereo-Mix gesperrt, das stimmt. Aber das lässt sich einfach umgehen, vorausgesetzt man weiß wie .


 
Ich habe davon ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, da ich keine Downloaddienste in Anspruch nehme. Das Geschäftsmodell ist jedoch eindeutig.

@Defenz0r
Ob man den Unterschied hört oder nicht hängt von vielen Parametern ab. Aber Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass eine gut codierte Datei in 192 kbps kaum schlechter klingt als eine Datei in 320 kbps. Zumindest ist es für mich schwierig, wenn sogar unmöglich im Blindtest zu unterscheiden, welche Datei welche ist.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. April 2013)

So wie ich den text bei wiki verstanden habe, macht der crystaliuer genau das Gegenteil von loudness war.
Es ist aber schwer zu sagen an welche Frequenzen sich der crystalizer orientiert.
Dieser weiß ja nicht welche töne in der Musiklautstärke  damit verstärkt oder gesengt werden. Dieser orientiert sich ausschließlich an Percussion und langsamen tönen. langsame töne leiser und Percussion (Schlagzeug alles was einen knall erinnert) lauter
Aufgrund dieser Annahme kann man mit crystalizer Musik näher zurück an Live musik ohne CD loudness war bringen. Und es kann die fehlende töne ersetzen die durch Komprimierung leiser  sind. 
Aber das verfälscht den klang einer CD auch wenn diese nicht übersteuert ist. Was viele als loudness war beschreiben und allgemein auch so angesehen wird.
Die Grundidee Musik einfach lauter wirken zu lassen im Radio und Kleingeräten steht hinter dem loudness. Diese Funktion gab es schon seit den 60ern bei Konzert Hardware und später in den 70ern bei DJ anlagen. Und der glaube das durch lauter wirken einer Musik cd es sich besser verkauft.
aufnahmen aus den 80zigern  CD die meist zu leise sind und kaum dynamic haben belegen das man auch wenn man die Grenzwerte der Aussteuerung unter 0db hält einfach die aufnahmen falsch gemischt hat. das liegt einfach am mastering der cd.
Das dann remastered Cd dann richtig gemischt wurden aber übersteuert ist genau das eingetreten was keiner will. Die CD`s sind zu laut und fangen beim physischen 98db an zu Klippen und die spitzen zu plätten. Und somit gehen meist durch Schlagzeug erzeugte dynamic flöten. Die berühmte live ist immer besser als CD Meinung.
Eine gute CD die wirklich sich an den Standard hält und nicht Übersteuert ist und eine gute Abmischung hat kommt an einen guten Konzertklang heran.
Kurz ist eine die Echtheitdes Klangs einer Musik cd egal macht crystalizier an, wem die Echtheit des klang einer Cd haben will stellt einfach den equalizier an und gibt mehr höhen bässe und sonstwas hinzu.


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Hier werden dann doch einige Dinge vermischt bzw. auch falsch dargestellt.

Der Loudness War bezieht sich darauf, dass Musik heute oftmals stärker dynamikkompromiert wird wie das früher der Fall war. Hintergrund ist, dass "laute" Musik bei bestimmten Leuten und in bestimmten Situationen als "besser" bewertet wird. Sehr viele Aufnahmen sind aber heute auch eh schon so schlecht, dass es darauf auch nicht mehr ankommt. 

Dynamikkompression ist aber kein neues Phänomen, das gabs schon immer und ist auch notwendig um Musik überhaupt vernünftig wiedergeben zu können. Dafür muss man nämlich die Dynamik z.B. eines Livekonzertes auf eine im Wohnzimmer auch darstellbare eindampfen. D.h. so um die 20-30dB sind da noch darstellbar, viel mehr ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll. Dagegen spricht nichts, das macht Sinn und wird eigentlich immer schon gemacht. 

Die theoretisch möglichen (und in der Praxis nicht wirklich zu erreichenden) 96dB einer CD oder gar 120dB einer SACD oder ähnlichen Hochbitquellen sind reine Papiertiger. Eine Anlage, die sowas darstellen sollte liegt weit ausserhalb des Budgets, das die meisten für eine Anlage zu zahlen bereit sind. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man 120dB Dynamik mit Rücksicht auf die Nachbarn nur in einem frei stehenden Haus und mit Rücksicht auf die eigene Gesundheit mit Ohrenstöpseln dauerhaft ertragen könnte...

Der Loudness War führt dazu, dass die Musik aber auf z.T. nur 1-2 dB Dynamik zusammengedampft wird. D.h. alle Stellen sind gleich laut. Das macht das Stück zwar insgesamt lauter, ist aber auch absolut unnatürlich und auf Dauer sehr ermüdend. 

Starke Kompression kann aber dennoch Sinn machen (natürlich nicht ganz so extrem), zB bei nem Nachrichtensprecher bei dem weniger dramatische Dynamikeffekte, sondern vor allem gute Sprachverständlichkeit wichtig ist. Im Autoradio macht es auch Sinn, weil die Umgebungsgeräusche so groß sind, dass ansonsten leise Bereiche eines Stücks evtl. nicht zu hören sind.

D.h. Dynamikkompression ist eine sinnvolle ganz normale Sache, die man braucht und deswegen nicht per se verteufeln sollte! Es darf nur, wie alle anderen Eingriffe bei der Musikproduktion nicht übertrieben werden.

Mit Übersteuern hat das aber nichts zu tun. Wenn eine Aufnahme übersteuert, dann liegt der Fehler woanders. Übersteuernde Digitalaufnahmen sollten eigentlich nicht vorkommen und es ist schlicht peinlich, dass eine Band wie Metallica (nicht nur dem Loudness War Vorschub leistet, sondern auch) übersteuernde CDs auf den Markt bringt! Bei deren Erfahrung und deren Budget sollte es doch möglich sein Aufnahmen zu machen, bei denen keine Anfängerfehler gemacht werden!

Das eigentliche Thema Crystalizer hat damit jetzt nur bedingt zu tun. Damit wird der Klang verbogen und es soll vordergründig zu einer Verbesserung führen. In der Praxis klingts halt anders wie ohne und bei manchen Aufnahmen vlt. sogar angenehmer. Aber eine ordentliche Aufnahme - egal in welchem Format - wirds eher nicht brauchen. Es gilt aber hier wie immer im Hifi Bereich - erlaubt ist was gefällt. Deswegen: selber hören und dann für immer abschalten...  Aber eins ist auch klar, fehlende Töne lassen sich so nicht ersetzen! Was weg ist, ist weg!

Zu den verschiedenen Tonformaten: Man kann natrülich auch im Blindtest Unterschiede hören. Ich habe es vor einiger Zeit im Zuge eines Threads hier im Forum selbst nochmal gemacht. Ob man die Unterschiede aber wirklich selbst hört hängt von vielen DIngen ab. Z.B. Qualität der Anlage, Hörerfahrung, Qualität der Aufnahme usw...

Mit guten KHs gehts einfacher als mit normalen Boxen, weil da auch noch die Aufstellung und das drumrum gut passen muss, aber möglich ist es. Bei meinem Versuch habe ich es im Wohnzimmer mit meiner Anlage gemacht - ohne KH.

Zum Thema "Echtheit des Klangs" muss gesagt werden, dass es sowas schlicht nicht gibt. Es gibt nur einige wenige Aufnahmen, bei denen der Sound tatsächlich ohne irgendwelche Nacharbeiten auf eine CD kommt. In Realität gibt es neben den üblichen Effekten (z.B. Kompression) auch Overdubs und vor allem verschiedene Mikrophone, die nicht nur selbst auch einen Eigenklang haben (wie alle anderen Komponenten der Aufnahmekette auch), sondern aus deren Signalen eine Aufnahme zusammengemischt wird - d.h. es wird ein Klang erzeugt, den es so in Live nie gab oder geben wird!

Deswegen ist es kaum Möglich von einem "Echen" Sound zu sprechen, zumal man ja praktisch nie bei der Aufnahme dabei war und es folglich auch nicht beurteilen kann! Wichtiger ist aber, dass sich das Ergebnis so anhört, als ob es echt sein könnte! Darin liegt die Kunst!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. April 2013)

Das meinte ich mit Abmischung der cd
echten live sound  nur per verstärker ohne mischpult und puren schlagzeug ohne micros.Diesen soud auf einer CD zu bringen ist schwer.
und dakomt es auf die ton abimschung im Studio an.Und wie man den klang als ganzes abmischt.Auch mit kompressor.
ich würde aber eher die aufnahmen mit dem equalizer und Lautstärke der einzelne Tonspuren bearbeiten als am ende der Abmischung alles im kompressor zu verwursten, das ist billig. Und seriöse Toningenieure würden das nie machen.
deswegen sind Klassik CD am besten produziert, wieso macht das kein Label so.
Ich habe vieles aus den 90zigern und einige neue sachen alles ab 2000 neigt extrem zu übersteuern, Rick rubin produktionen wie korn 8erstlingwerk) rage against the machine oder deftones sind auch kompromiert produziert aber nicht übersteuert.
Mein link hatte dies auch erklärt warum. Der wechsel von analog aufnahmetechnik zu Digital aufnahme bringt allein durch den pegel begrenzung der CD probleme.dynamisch ist die CD besser aber sie kann nur bis 0db ausschlagen 
Das Beispiel einer Kasssetendecks mit pegelanzeige geht bis 8db. übersteuern tut die Aufnahme erst ab 3db. mit Metallkasseten ab 6db.
Wer das noch kennt wenn man mit damals hifi Kassetendecks Radio (eher schlechte qualität),  LP (besser) und zuletzt CD aufnahmen macht der musste bei Cd immer die Aufnahme höher einpegeln als bei radio oder LP
Die kompression der musik wurde in den letzten 15 Jahren extrem erhöht. Das liegt an der messtechnik der aufnahmen und die nachträgliche mastering mit erhöhte Lautstärke.
Platt gesagt man hat einfach die Aufnahme des mastertaps (heute wie damals eine dat, neuerdings vielleicht eine gebrannte cd) die aufnahm des rohling +2-3db drauf gedreht. Folge der Ausschlag des pegels ist lauter und die 96db werden kontinuierlich überschritten was töne verzerrt und alles irgendwie gleich laut wirken lässt. Das verzerren ist aber der Grund der Aufregung.

metal musik hat verzerrte sound der wird aber per gerät erzeugt macht nichts anderes als den sound zu schleifen damit es sich selbstreflektiert das wird nicht durch die Übersteuerung der cd Lautstärke erzeugt

Um wirklich 96db dynamic aus seiner Anlage zu hören wird es teuer, das kann fast keine Anlage. boxen machen meist (gesetzlich geregelt) nur 88db mit Konzertboxen um die 110db Kopfhörer meist um die 100-110db meist sind neue Kopfhörer auf 91db beschränkt billige sind lauter.
gute boxen 91db, hifi boxen höher
Aber das ist nicht der Grund weswegen loudness war so verpönt ist. es ist meiner Meinung nach eher die aufnahmen der cd Produktion übersteuert. und da muss man den Pegelskala der MC heranziehen.
Die meisten cd hören sich so an als wären sie mit +6db auf einer fero Kassette aufgenommen wurden. Fero Kassetten max pegel +2db 
Ich habe damals meist chrome kassetten genommen selten metall musikkassttten
Und die aufnahme Lautstärke beim digitalisieren und wieso nur max 0db Wie digitalisiere ich meine Hörspiel-Kassetten?


----------



## Zappaesk (10. April 2013)

Ich glaube du weißt gar nicht was Dynamik bedeutet?! Damit wird der Unterschied zwischen der leisesten und der lautesten Stelle eines Stücks oder einer Aufnahme bezeichnet. Deswegen ist es auch schlicht falsch davon zu sprechen, dass die CD ständig 96dB überschreitet! 

Wenn eine CD voll ausgesteuert ist (also die lauteste Stelle 0dB erreicht), dann ist das zum Einen gut gemacht vom verantwortlichen Toning. und zum Anderen hat das nichts mit Dynamikkompression oder Loudness War zu tun. Das sind 2 völlig verschiedene Dinge! Eine CD voll auszusteuern sollte immer das Ziel sein, nur so ist gewährleistet, dass der Klang auch optimal ist. Da wird dann im Wandler nix verschenkt, weil alle Bits zum Zuge kommen (mal vereinfacht gesprochen). Das ist auch der Grund, warum man eine Lautstärkeregelung auf digitaler Ebene mit Vorsicht genießen sollte. Je leiser man da macht desto mehr Dynamikauflösung geht verloren.

Loudness War ist verpönt, weil es der Musik eine Ausdrucksform nimmt, die der Dynamikschattierungen, weil es unnatürlich klingt und aus x anderen Gründen - das hat auch nix mit digital oder analogen Aufnahmen oder Datenträgern zu tun, sondern lediglich mit der Reduktion der Dynamik über das unbedingt notwendige Maß hinaus. 

wenn man dich so liest, könnte man meinen, dass die Kassette das Non-Plus Ultra war, weil man die übersteuern konnte. Neben den ganzen Unzulänglichkeiten der Kassetten (warum hat sich die wohl nie bei Audiophilen durchsetzen können?!) ist das mögliche übersteuern ja sicher kein wirklicher Vorteil. Ob ich jetzt eine Aufnahme auf 0dB oder +2db oder sonst was aussteuere macht die Aufnahme nicht besser oder schlechter. Man kann Aufnahmen halt bis zu einer Grenze aussteuern. Ein Unterschied ist, das analoges Übersteuern halt recht harmlos ist solange man es nicht übertreibt und digitales grausam klingt. Digital ist die Grenze 0dB, analog war halt mehr drin -> völlig nebensächlich. Ein Tontechniker wird auch normalerweise nicht über die 0dB gehen, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel, was aber nichts daran ändert, dass es hervorragend klingende Digitalaufnahmen gibt. Das ein paar die Technik nicht richtig beherrschen ist ja erst mal deren Problem! Ich habe jedenfalls keine übersteuerten Digitalaufnahmen zuhause - egal von wann!

Ferner würde mich interessieren welches Gesetz die Dynamik von Boxen oder KH regeln sollte?! Um die 100dB (Lautstärke nicht Dynamik!) erreichen sehr viele Standlautsprecher (meine angeblich sogar 110dB), Kompakte sind meist etwas leiser. P.A. Boxen mit Wirkungsgraden im 3-stelligen Bereich und Verstärkerleistungen im 4-stelligen Bereich erreichen weit größere Lautstärken als die von die benannten 110dB!

Deine Vorstellung davon wie eine Aufnahme entsteht und was ein "seriöser" Toningenieur so alles macht ist ein wenig naiv. Auch bei seriösen Produktionen und auch bei Klassik Aufnahmen sind Kompressoren am Werk! Diese werden bei guten Aufnahmen eher sparsam eingesetzt, aber ohne gehts fast nicht. 

Stell dir vor du nimmst ein Klassisches Konzert ohne Kompression auf. Dann hast du einen Dynamikumfang, der u.U. gerade noch in deine (theoretisch und in der Praxis nicht zu erreichenden) 96dB Dynamikumfang einer 16 Bit Aufnahme passt. Dann geh mit der Aufnahme nach Hause, setz dich gemütlich in deinen Sessel und hörs dir an. Furchtbar! Die leisen Stellen müssen um gegen dein immer vorhandenes Hintergrundgeräusch in einem ruhigen Raum anzukommen (sprich dass man es überhaupt hören kann!) mindestens 30-40 dB laut sein. Jetzt kommt aber das Finale furioso deiner Aufnahme im fortissimo und das ist dann 96dB lauter als die leisen Stellen! D.h. wir reden von 126-136dB! Bestenfalls brennt nur deine Anlage durch. Schlimmstenfalls bist du taub oder tot!

Du siehst unkomprimierte Livemusik ist ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit, nicht nur weil es kaum eine Anlage schaffen würde das darzustellen (ich kenne keinen heimtauglichen Lautsprecher der das könnte), sondern weil es damit auch unmöglich wäre mal im Hintergrund Musik laufen zu lassen. Die würde man die meiste Zeit gar nicht hören können weil zu leise!

Ach ja, DAT, das war einmal. Mittlerweile wird dann doch meist auf ne Festplatte aufgenommen... Ich bin mir auch gar nicht sicher ob auf ne Dat Aufnahmen mit den heute üblichen Randbedingungen überhaupt draufpassen würde. Als die spezifiziert wurde dachte vermutlich noch keiner an 24bit und 192kHz Aufnahmen oder an Aufnahmen mit 1bit und 2,8Mhz wie sie heute üblich sind.


----------



## Heuamöbe (10. April 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> metal musik hat verzerrte sound der wird aber per gerät erzeugt macht nichts anderes als den sound zu schleifen damit es sich selbstreflektiert das wird nicht durch die Übersteuerung der cd Lautstärke erzeugt


 
Ich würde dich bitten nochmal den Duden aus dem Regal zu holen (oder zu googeln) und bei Satzzeichen bzw. Groß- und Kleinschreibung nachzuschlagen. Sry, aber das ist absolut nicht verständlich.


----------



## Herbboy (10. April 2013)

Das sich Klassik besser anhört (wenn dem denn wirklich so ist) hat weniger damit zu tun, wie das aufnahmetechnisch denn in Sachen Dynamik&co abgeht, sondern das liegt daran, dass klassische Musik und die Instrumente in Jahrhunderten aufeinander perfekt abgestimmt wurden, um in einem großen Raum in ihrer Summe "gut" zu klingen. Daher klingt es auch toll, wenn man die zusammen aufnimmt, denn so weit ich weiß hat bei einer KLassik-Aufnahme da bei weitem nicht jedes Instrument sein eigenes Mic, sondern es gibt ein oder vlt auch mehrere Mics, die im Raum platziert sind. Das geht aber bei Musik, die von einer Live-Bühne über 2 Boxen bzw. 2 Boxentürme kommt, nicht, oder auch anders gesagt: bei Instrumenten, die nicht von alleine klingen, sondern verstärkt werden müssen. 

Wenn Du also Musik hast, bei der die einzelnen Instrumente verstärkt und dann zusammengemischt über Boxen ausgegeben werden, klingt das eben nicht "perfekt", wenn Du da einfach nur ein Mikro vor die Boxen stellst. Selbst dann nicht, wenn das eine nahmhafte Band mit super Toningenieur ist, der ein LiveSetting erstellt, bei dem die Zuhörer denken, dass es auch von CD kommen könnte. Zudem sind die modernen Instrumente nicht so sehr darauf ausgelegt, dass sie zusammen mit anderen immer "passend" zusammenspielen, vor allem Synthies&co. Wobei es bei Egitarre+Bass+Schlagzeug+Sänger noch RELATIV einfach ist, da reicht es meist, die Volume der einzelnen Dinge an einem Mischpult zu regeln, damit es zusammenpasst, und vlt. 2-3 Frwquenzen anzupassen, damit der Sänger mehr "platz" hat oder der bass nicht zu sehr wummert oder so. 

Bei elektronischer Musik ist das schon viel viel schwerer, da hast Du nen Synthie X, der allein super klingt, aber zusammen mit der Bassline entweder untergeht oder diese verdrängt, wenn man das nur per Volume anpassen will. Wenn Du den Synthie dann im EQ etwas regelst, damit er den Bass nicht stört, verliert er wiederum das, was an ihm an sich "gut" klang. Und wenn es dann endlich passt, suchst Du dich dumm und dämlich nach einer passenden Drum, die ebenfalls nicht zu dominant oder zu blass wird, musst wieder was umstellen, dann klingt das eine plötzlich nicht mehr gut, das andere ist "zu laut" usw usw. - das ist eine wahnsinnige Fummelei, bis das überhaupt ansatzweise so klingt, dass man damit "wagen" könnte, live aufzutreten - bei ner typischen Rockband aber => Gitarren ans Pult, Schlagzeug und Gesangsmic auch noch dran, Volume regeln - und es klingt schonmal "okay" (sofern die Band spielen kann  ) - wenn Du daraus dann nen Sound machen willst für "CD Qualität", DANN wird es natürlich genauso schwer wie bei elektronischer Musik.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. April 2013)

Zu mehr als 110db
Hamme Klang und Design (Handel mit Lautsprecher und Zubehr, sowie Peripherie fr audio- und visuelle Informationsdarstellungen - CAR Hifi, Verstrker Lautsprecher, Beamer, Projektor, Leinwand, Softwareentwicklung, Schallplatte, Boxen, Sonderentwicklung
Das hängt von der Leistung eines Verstärkers zusammen. Boxen durch hauen kann man immer das passiert eben wenn man die Leistungsgrenze 91db die auf den boxen markiert sind dauerhaft übertrifft.
Und ist nicht Sinn der Sache zudem wer einmal 110db auf 1m gehört hat (entspricht etwa Disko Lautstärke) Der wird das niemals in seiner Wohnung ausführen wollen.
Das dynamic damit gemeint ist das unterschiedliche Lautstärke zwischen leisen und lauten tönen Sind , das weiß ich, meist ist damit Schlagzeug und Bass Lautstärke gemeint im Gegenzug Stimme und Gitarre. im allgemeinen ist rock musik da komplett einfach was das Klangbild ergibt, sehr gleichmäßig in der Lautstärke lediglich Schlagzeug schlägt aus. 
Und genau das wird bei neueren CD Produktionen radikal übersteuert Lautstärke auf eine Lautstärke gestutzt (0db pegel skala). was es dann weniger wuchtig wirken lässt.
besseres bsp
man nehme altes rock stück "bodycount - born dead", langsamer leiser Anfang und Bassdrum Ausschlag bis 0db max. Rest pegel um die -7db mit spitzen zu -3db skala in audacity 0,8-0,9

Im übrigen Lautstärke empfinden ist Gewöhnungssache mir reichen 60db aus um es als laut zu empfinden 70db = Autobahnverkehr ist dann für mich sehr laut
hier mal ein  paar bilder was gemeint ist
Die roten streifen bedeuten clipping
So sieht eine neue gute CD produktion aus bsp opeth-burden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so sieht es aus wenn man das clipping entferen möchte bsp mit mp3 gain hier mit verstärken unter audacity



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sah eine Cd produktion 1994 aus body count born dead kaum clipping meist ist es die bassdrum



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht eine aktuelle neue cd abmsichung aus bsp rammstein-liebe ist für alle da



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und so wenn man clipping anpasst gesünder für die boxen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bilder sind was zu groß geraten sorry


----------



## Zappaesk (11. April 2013)

Es wird immer konfuser...

wo kommen denn deine 91dB her, die angeblich auf den Boxen stehen sollen? Bei meinen steht das nicht drauf und ich wüsste auch gar nicht warum das drauf stehen sollte? Mit "Boxen durchhauen" hat es auch nichts zu tun, wenn man über 100 oder 110dB fährt. Das ist eine Frage des Equipements. 100dB schaffen wie schon gesagt sie allermeisten Standboxen recht locker. Wenn man mal übliche Wirkungsgrade von 83-88dB anlegt (da ist die Beschreibung in deinem Link ziemlich ungenau um nicht zu sagen falsch), dann braucht man da auch nicht wirklich viel Leistung für...

Eine Leistungsgrenze wie von dir dargestellt gibt es jedenfalls nicht. Die ist immer individuell von der Anlage abhängig. Dabei definiert die Box wie laut es werden kann und wieviel Leistung benötigt wird und der Verstärker ob er das überhaupt schafft. Wobei es schwierig ist die maximale Lautstärke einer Box zu definieren. Das kann man zum einen über die Parameter (einfach gesagt dessen Hubraum) des Basschassis (das limitiert meist zuerst) in Verbindung mit dem Gehäusekonzept und der unteren Grenzfrequenz machen oder man definiert eine Grenze für den Klirr den man zulässt (oft 1% wobei im Bass meist mehr zugelassen wird) und misst oder oder oder...  Ersteres ist rein theoretisch und dient oft nur als Richtung und letzteres ist nicht einheitlich definiert daher können Angaben diesbzgl schonmal um ein paar dB schwanken. Die oft bei Boxen angegebene max. Belastung sagt im Übrigen gar nichts über die Lautstärke aus. Da geht es eher um die mechanische Belastbarkeit der Box - anhören tuts sichs dann schon lange nicht mehr gut.

Mit Dynamik ist dann auch nicht Bass oder Schlagzeug Lautstärke gemeint, sondern der Unterschied zwischen leise und laut. Das hat mit dem Instrument nichts zu tun! Das kann auch der Unterschied zwischen einem mit dem Besen gespielten Schlagzeug und einer gebrüllten oder nach vorne gemischter Stimme sein... Rockmusik hat vlt. einen kleineren Dynamikumfang als z.B. Klassik (wobei ich das auch nicht immer unterschreiben würde), aber gleichmäßig laut ist Rockmusik auch nur dann, wenn man es am Kompressor übertreibt! 

Deine Beispiele in allen Ehren, aber was willst du damit aussagen? Das Rammstein offenbar einen schlechten Produzenten hat und meint am Loudness War teilnehmen zu müssen? Das habe ich mir schon vorher gedacht und das es den Loudness War gibt bestreitet ja niemand.


----------

